# DX12 on my old HD6570?



## Mr.V (Jun 25, 2015)

I installed windows 10 insider preview on my secondary pc with an HD 6570. When I ran dxdiag, I was surprised to see DirectX 12 present there. On further investigation, I found out that Mantle drivers were installed for this card.

So, will dx12 work or is it just a luck-by-chance error which may not work? Does that mean HD6000 series are supported too?

I have uploaded some screenshots

*i57.tinypic.com/2vns76v.jpg
*i60.tinypic.com/dgrnyx.png
*i57.tinypic.com/14diuld.png


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2015)

go through this :
Don't panic! DirectX12 won't require a new graphics card after all | PCWorld

in XP era many cards were DX 9 complaint and later the DX 9 cards worked on vista with DX10. So all of the DX9 cards were compatible with DX 10 as vista DX 10 is vista's DX software bversion. But the DX 9 cards were not complaint with DX 10 means they won't support all of the features of DX 10. So same thing is happening with DX 11 cards and DX 12.


----------



## Mr.V (Jun 25, 2015)

topgear said:


> go through this :
> Don't panic! DirectX12 won't require a new graphics card after all | PCWorld
> 
> in XP era many cards were DX 9 complaint and later the DX 9 cards worked on vista with DX10. So all of the DX9 cards were compatible with DX 10 as vista DX 10 is vista's DX software bversion. But the DX 9 cards were not complaint with DX 10 means they won't support all of the features of DX 10. So same thing is happening with DX 11 cards and DX 12.



Thanks for the info


----------



## warfreak (Jun 25, 2015)

I tested windows 10 on Intel HD Graphics


----------

